# Snail Mystery....



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My apple snail had been fine and growing very rapidly, however, over night, this occured:









Looks like a hare lip.

the back sides of the snail looks okay.










I give them ample treats, veggies and whatnot.

the only thing I can think of it might have gone to sleep against a rock in its tank and did some shell growth.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> My apple snail had been fine and growing very rapidly, however, over night, this occured:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A damaged mantle can stem from the snail dropping itself against a hard surface, tank floor, wall, ornament and too much mating. Shell damage can also occur from a change in temperature or feeding.

I have a few snails that have this and sometimes it has grown out and othertimes the irregular growth continues. Some snails are just fine depending on where the damage occurs. On occasion I have used marine epoxy to patch a badly damaged shell that was exposing the snails lung. Just keep your eye on it and see how it goes.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. What side is the snails lung on? And where can I get the epoxy? Just for information if I need it later.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Thanks. What side is the snails lung on? And where can I get the epoxy? Just for information if I need it later.


I wouldn't do a patch job on that shell at all. Patch jobs are never good ideas for frontal mantle injuries. Just keep an eye on it. I think I got my epoxy at home depot, I'll have to dig it out of one of the fish boxes later and look at which one.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. 

How much is your shipping at this time of year, btw. I am curious, but I know I have to wait a bit yet.... still things I n*NEED* such as a tank divider to get my horny male platy's out of the girl's only area. and I need tihs, and I need that.. slag, I need everything. You find this yourself?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> How much is your shipping at this time of year, btw. I am curious, but I know I have to wait a bit yet.... still things I n*NEED* such as a tank divider to get my horny male platy's out of the girl's only area. and I need tihs, and I need that.. slag, I need everything. You find this yourself?


I don't have much to ship right now. Shipping is determined by the weight & slightly the size of the box.

Yesterday I spent a small fortune in new impellers, hose, sponges oy. I came home with a big ole reciept and a very small bag it would seem. There's always something to need/want in this hobby once you have more then one tank I find.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

For me... past month, 4 heaters, food of all variety, went out to night got supre colour omega 1...I think I have to go out again to get a food of more variety to it. Mostly food and heaters this month. betta fish too. tanks, I have 8 now...>.> substrate...Oh sweet almond leaves off ebay and I managed to get one transformer toy for myself.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i can't believe the amount of money i seem totally cool with dropping on this hobby. seriously, on like, hoses and frakin' sand...sand! I buy sand - and sticks. That's always seemed odd to me.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I had to keep your rooties away from chase, he eyed them up to make a nest of them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Kat, you know, I think you are right. the snail is filling in that gap with new shell as we speak. that dent is almost fully filled in.... just in a few hours. How is that possible? they grow SO fast.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> i can't believe the amount of money i seem totally cool with dropping on this hobby. seriously, on like, hoses and frakin' sand...sand! I buy sand - and sticks. That's always seemed odd to me.


Wait to you're shipping dehydrated earthworms!  Yes buying sand is quite disturbing. Especially when the sand you want is $40 a bag!


----------

